# Καναρίνια > Ασθένειες -Τραυματισμοί στα Καναρίνια >  Πρόβλημα στο πόδι του καναρινιού

## kz8

http://s1049.photobucket.com/albums/s400/kz8/
το πουλακι το μεγαλωσαμε στο χερι,απο ημερων
απο 2 μηνων ειχε προβλημα με τα ποδαρακια του,που επεφτε προς τα πισω κ δεν μπορει να σταθει, το βαζουμε στο κηροπηγειο να κοιμαται κ δεν ανεβαινει καθολου στις πατηθρες του (δεν μπορει φυσικα) κ ειναι συνεχεια στο πατο οπου πολλες φορες το βρισκω αναποδα η στο πλαι λογω των ποδιων του.σημερα ειναι 8 μηνων κ παρατηρησα κατι στο ενα του ποδι κ δειχνει οτι τον ποναει κ προσπαθει να το σηκωσει(οσο μπορει βεβαια γιατι πεφτει)
γνωριζετε τι μπορει να ειναι?
εχει πριστει κιολας

(δεν ξερω να βαζω φωτο,διαφωτιστε με παρακαλω)










_Καλησπέρα, σου έβαλα της φωτογραφίες_

----------


## jk21

Κατερινα καλως ηρθες στην παρεα ! 

σαν νεο μελος αυτο το ποστ θα σε βοηθησει πολυ στα πρωτα βηματα σου εδω
*Ο χάρτης της παρέας μας!!!*(μετακινησα το ποστ σου απο το θεμα του νικου για το bumblefoot που ειχε το πουλακι του ,σε ενα νεο δικο σου ) 

εμεις τα εχουμε πει και εκτος φορουμ και ξερω το προβλημα με το πουλακι οπως και καποια αλλα που ειχε παλιοτερα .το πουλακι ειναι με μερικη αναπηρια στο ποδαρακι απο μικρο .ισως αυτο να εχει παιξει καποιο ρολο και στην μολυνση που δειχνει να εχει στο συγκεκριμενο σημειο ,που μοιαζει με bumblefoot .δεν ειναι κατω απο την πατουσα οπως συνηθως αλλα κατα την γνωμη μου ειναι παρομοιας φυσεως .οσο δειχνει να μην εχει προχωρησει βαθεια ,γνωμη μου ειναι να ξεκινησεις τοπικη αντιβιοτικη αγωγη με αλοιφη  bactroban απο φαρμακεια (επαλειψη με πολυ  μικρη ποσοτητα στην περιοχη ωστε να μην απλωθει και λαδωνει το φτερωμα και επαναληψη την ημερα οσο προτεινει και για ανθρωπινη χρηση ) για μια βδομαδα και βλεπουμε .αν δειχνει να πρηζεται ή να επεκτεινεται ισως δωσεις και εσωτερικη αντιβιωση αλλα οχι τωρα .αν βεβαια καποιο μελος εχει αντιστοιχη εμπειρια και σε επαφη του με το γιατρο ειχε κατι διαφορετικο σαν διαγνωση αλλα και ιδιο ,θα βοηθουσε να την παρεθετε

----------


## kz8

καλως σας βρηκα.σημερα αρχισαμε με την κρεμα....να δουμε τι θα γινει...βιταμινη α που μπορω να βρω?την περιεχουν καποια βοτανα η τροφες?

----------


## ninos

βιταμίνη α έχει η κόκκινη πιπεριά και το καρότο. για σκεύασμα υπάρχει η *bogena a vitamine*

----------


## kz8

> βιταμίνη α έχει η κόκκινη πιπεριά και το καρότο. για σκεύασμα υπάρχει η *bogena a vitamine*


αχ ο δικος μας ειναι ζορικος....πως να του τα δωσω,τα θελει μαλακα.να τα βρασω?αλλιως με τιποτα δεν θα τα φαει

----------


## ninos

το καρότο το τρίβεις και του το βάζεις σε ένα μικρό μπολάκι. Η πιπεριά είναι μαλακιά δεν νομίζω να μην δεν μπορεί να την φάει. Ανεβαίνει όμως στις πατήθρες, είτε είναι συνέχεια κάτω ;
Τέλος δεν γνωρίζω εαν το τα βάλεις και τα δυο μαζί σε multi, μήπως και τα φάει έτσι. Απλά δεν ξέρω κατά πόσο θα χάσουν τις βιταμίνες τους, αφού στο multi  θα γίνουν λογικά σκόνη

----------


## kz8

στις πατηθρες δεν ανεβαινει με τιποτα,δεν μπορει.στον πατο ειναι συνεχεια.κ μολις με δει κλαιει(εγω το εχω ονομασει κλαμα)γιατι θελει να τον βαλω να πιει νερο,δεν φτανει να πιει καποιες μερες η θελει να τον κρατησω στα χερια για να φαει επειδη πεφτει κ δεν προλαβαινει να τσιμπησει το καλο μου...υπαρχουν ομως κ μερες που ειναι πολυ καλυτερα..
ειμαι σιγουρη οτι δεν θα τα φαει...θα κανω μια προσπαθεια,θα τα βαλω στο μουλτι,δεν νομιζω οτι θα χαθουν οι βιταμινες,δεν θα τα κανω πολυ σκονη...

----------


## ninos

το καημένο... Μπορεις να του φτιαξεις κ μια αυγοτροφη με λιγο ριζαλευρο "γιωτης" Αυτο θα του αρεσει σιγουρα.

----------


## jk21

βιταμινη α εχουν πολυ και τα φυλλα του μπροκολου κυριως αλλα και το μπροκολο.ειδικα ομως ο κροκος του αυγου.προχωρησε με την bactroban αι βλεπουμε στην πορεια

----------


## kz8

> το καημένο... Μπορεις να του φτιαξεις κ μια αυγοτροφη με λιγο ριζαλευρο "γιωτης" Αυτο θα του αρεσει σιγουρα.


η αυγοτροφη που του φτιαχνουμε περιεχει πολλα πραγματα(κ ριζαλευρο)κ δεν ανησυχω ιδιαιτερα...
σημερα κελαηδουσε(!)...το παραμιλητο του κ δυνατα κιολας...μας εξεπληξε...ειχε να κελαιδησει κανα 2 μηνες....και στεκεται περισσοτερη ωρα ορθιο...ειναι δυνατον να το ωφελησε η κρεμα κ μαλιστα τοσο γρηγορα??????αφου το προβλημα ειναι δερματικο κ το προβλημα στα ποδια μας πιστευω γεννετικο... ::

----------


## kz8

> βιταμινη α εχουν πολυ και τα φυλλα του μπροκολου κυριως αλλα και το μπροκολο.ειδικα ομως ο κροκος του αυγου.προχωρησε με την bactroban αι βλεπουμε στην πορεια


να παρω μπροκολο δηλαδη?
τα καροτα κ τις πιπεριες τα εφαγε αφου βεβαια τον ταισα εγω...αλλιως τα σνομπαρε ο κυριος :cool:

----------


## jk21

δεν ειναι μονο δερματικο και εκει ειναι κυριως το προβλημα .μολυνσεις τυπου bumblefoot (αν και δεν ειναι στην πατουσα λογω της προβληματικης στηριξης του ποδιου ισως κατι τετοιο να ειναι και αυτο ) προχωρουν αν δεν αντιμετωπισθουν στους εσωτερικους ιστους και ισως αν αφαιθουν  δημιουργησουν ισχυροτατη μολυνση που επιβαλλει ακρωτηριασμο στην πορεια .μην ανησυχεις περα απο την ολη βελτιωση δειχνει να ειναι και σε αρχικο σταδιο .

η αλοιφη αυτη ειναι εξειδικευμενη αν διαβασεις για δυσκολους σταφυλοκοκκους .γιαυτο ισως εχεις αμεσα εστω μικρα αποτελεσματα

----------


## kz8

> δεν ειναι μονο δερματικο και εκει ειναι κυριως το προβλημα .μολυνσεις τυπου bumblefoot (αν και δεν ειναι στην πατουσα λογω της προβληματικης στηριξης του ποδιου ισως κατι τετοιο να ειναι και αυτο ) προχωρουν αν δεν αντιμετωπισθουν στους εσωτερικους ιστους και ισως αν αφαιθουν  δημιουργησουν ισχυροτατη μολυνση που επιβαλλει ακρωτηριασμο στην πορεια .μην ανησυχεις περα απο την ολη βελτιωση δειχνει να ειναι και σε αρχικο σταδιο .
> 
> η αλοιφη αυτη ειναι εξειδικευμενη αν διαβασεις για δυσκολους σταφυλοκοκκους .γιαυτο ισως εχεις αμεσα εστω μικρα αποτελεσματα


μηπως πρεπει να προσεχω κ εγω?ειναι κολλητικο?το λεω γιατι δεν φοραω γαντια οταν βαζω κρεμα η τον ταιζω.

----------


## jk21

να του χορηγεις ωμο και καλα πλυμμενο μπροκολο συχνα ! 


οχι μην ανησυχεις .πολλα μικροβια ειναι δεδομενα πανω στο δερμα μας και γινονται παθογονα οταν μπουνε σε αμυχες ή πληγες στο εσωτερικο του .κατι τετοιο μπορει να εγινε στο φιλαρακι σου .εσυ να προσεχεις να πλενεις τα χερια σου μετα και απλα αν εχεις καποια πληγη μονο τοτε να φορεσεις γαντια

----------


## kz8

[IMG][IMG][/IMG][IMG][/IMG][/IMG]

----------


## jk21

δεν εχει φυγει αλλα δειχνει σαν να εχει κλεισει καπως .ποσες μερες χορηγησες bactroban; σου δειχνει με το φερσιμο του να το ενοχλει λιγοτερο;

----------


## kz8

[IMG][/IMG]εχθες ειχα προβλημα με τον Η/Υ γι αυτο δεν απαντησα.φαινεται σαν να εχει ξεραθει.νομιζω 7 μερες χορηγησα bactroban.την αλλη φωτο την εβαλα για να δειτε σε σχεση με το αλλο πουλακι που ειναι γεννημενο τηνιδια μερα ποσο μικρο ειναι το καημενο...εχει σπασει κ το φτερο του...χαλια ειναι...δεν ξερω αν τυρρανιεται....ειλικρινα δεν ξερω τι να κανω...πολυ το λυπαμαι

----------


## jk21

κατερινα μπερδευτηκα ...  η τελευταια φωτο στο ποστ 17 δειχνει ενα ποδι μαλλον κομμενο και με προσφατα ξεραμενο αιμα ... τι συμβαινει τελικα στο πουλακι;

----------


## adreas

Μάλλον  είναι  η  άκρη  του  φτερού  και  το  πόδι  είναι  το  δεξί  που  φαίνετε.  Χτυπημένο  που  δεν  μπορούσε  να  πετάξει.

----------


## kz8

φτερουγα ειναι,κομενη....οχι ποδι

----------


## jk21

τωρα το καταλαβα .νομιζα οτι ειναι το αριστερο ποδι οπως το βλεπουμε απο κατω και το αλλο ειναι το δεξι .βαλε και εκει bactroban .σαν να μου φαινεται διογκωμενο το σημειο .δυστυχως το πουλακι λογω του προβληματος του μαλλον ειναι επιρρεπες στα χτυπηματα  ...

----------


## kz8

τι να το κανω ρε δημητρη?στο κλουβι το ελεγχω,το εχω σπιτι κ το προσεχω.εαν το παω στο χωραφι που εχουμε την μεγαλη την κλουβα με τα υπολοιπα τα καναρινια δεν θα την βγαλει καθαρη.εκει ο χωρος ειναι 5 μετρα επι 6 χωρισμενος σε μικροτερα τμηματα,εκει δεν θα χτυπαει αλλα πιστευω οτι θα το τσιμπησουν τα αλλα....
 ::

----------


## jk21

οτι και να σου πω ΚΑΤΕΡΙΝΑ δεν ξερω . ειναι δυσκολη η περιπτωση του .πρεπει να το εχεις καπου να το προσεχεις .πιστευω θα ειναι ψιλοεξαρτημενο απο σενα

----------


## panos70

Κατερινα καλλα ειναι να μην το βαλεις με αλλα καναρινια μηπως εχει κατι κολυτικο και κολλησουν και αλλα,να το εχεις μονο του και οτι γινει

----------


## kz8

το παιδι μας εγινε 1 χρονων πλεον και 2 μηνων....η κατασταση του εξακολουθει να δυσκολη,πλεον εχει πανακι μεσα στο κλουβι γιατι απο τα χτυπηματα εχει  μεινει γυμνο ολο το πισω μερος και κοβει και τα φτερα του.με το πανακι πλεον τα χτυπηματα ελατωθηκαν....πεφτει ο καημενος στο πλαι πολλες φορες η ανασκελα :sad:  και πλεον αρχισε να τρωει περισσοτερο και να παχαινει(σε αυτο βοηθησε το πανακι)κατα σεπτεμβριο θα αρχισει η δικη του η πτερροροια και φοβαμαι πολυ αν θα την αντεξει....δεν τρωει κια,καμελινα,γλιστριδες κτλθελει μονο λαχανο και αυγοτροφη....πατιθρες το κλουβι δεν εχει,ουτε ταιστρες....εχω ανοιξει μια ταιστρα και την κρεμαω στην πορτα απο εκει την ριχνει κατω την τροφη  και την τρωει....παλι θα αρρωστησουμε αν τρωει διπλα στιις κουτσουλιες του....δυσκολη η κατασταση μας....αλλα ειναι το παιδακι μας και θα το φροντισουμε οσο χρειαστει :Happy: 
εαν εχετε καποιες προτασεις να βελτιωσουμε την ποιοτητα της ζωη του ευπροσδεκτες

----------


## kz8

εβαλα μερικες φωτο προς αξιολογηση....με ανησυχει εκεινη η φλεβιτσα που φαινεται...η μαυρη

[IMG][/IMG]


[IMG][/IMG]

[IMG][/IMG]

----------


## olga

Κατερίνα τώρα είδα το θέμα σου. Μπραβο σου για την προσπάθεια να βοηθήσεις το πουλάκι αυτό, με συγκίνησες!

----------


## jk21

ΚΑΤΕΡΙΝΑ μπραβο για την υπομονη σου ! κοψε οσο περισσοτερο γινεται τα νυχακια του .επειδη δεν πιανεται στην πατηθρα περισσοτερο το εμποδιζουν .υποθετω ξερεις γιατι εχεις και αλλα πουλακια .προσεχεις να μην φτασεις στη φλεβιτσα .αν θες βοηθεια να σου βαλω σχετικη φωτο .η <<φλεβιτσα >> ειναι εντερακι μαλλον ερεθισμενο .πως παει απο κουτσουλιες ; βλεπω ειναι και μια λιγο κολλημενη αλλα ετσι οπως κινειται δεν με εκπλησει .ειναι λογικο .παντως δεν ειναι καθολου αδυνατο .εχει μια χαρα καρινα .το λαχανο ειναι λαχανικο με θειο μεσα του οπως το μπροκολο ,το κουνουπιδι (αυτο ειναι υπευθυνο για την ..θεσπεσια οσμη ... ) και ειναι λογικο να εχει θειουχα αμινοξεα ,πληρως απαραιτητα στην πτεροροια (μεθειονινη ,κυστεινη κλπ ) .δες και εδω  *Λάχανο στα καναρίνια*αν μπορεις δινε του κροκο σε μορφη κρεμας με συρριγκα και δινε στο νερο του για 20 μερες ανα δευτερη μερα ,πολυβιταμινη με αμινοξεα

----------


## kz8

> ΚΑΤΕΡΙΝΑ μπραβο για την υπομονη σου ! κοψε οσο περισσοτερο γινεται τα νυχακια του .επειδη δεν πιανεται στην πατηθρα περισσοτερο το εμποδιζουν .υποθετω ξερεις γιατι εχεις και αλλα πουλακια .προσεχεις να μην φτασεις στη φλεβιτσα .αν θες βοηθεια να σου βαλω σχετικη φωτο .η <<φλεβιτσα >> ειναι εντερακι μαλλον ερεθισμενο .πως παει απο κουτσουλιες ; βλεπω ειναι και μια λιγο κολλημενη αλλα ετσι οπως κινειται δεν με εκπλησει .ειναι λογικο .παντως δεν ειναι καθολου αδυνατο .εχει μια χαρα καρινα .το λαχανο ειναι λαχανικο με θειο μεσα του οπως το μπροκολο ,το κουνουπιδι (αυτο ειναι υπευθυνο για την ..θεσπεσια οσμη ... ) και ειναι λογικο να εχει θειουχα αμινοξεα ,πληρως απαραιτητα στην πτεροροια (μεθειονινη ,κυστεινη κλπ ) .δες και εδω  *Λάχανο στα καναρίνια*
> 
> 
> αν μπορεις δινε του κροκο σε μορφη κρεμας με συρριγκα και δινε στο νερο του για 20 μερες ανα δευτερη μερα ,πολυβιταμινη με αμινοξεα



οι κουτσουλιες του ευτυχως μετα το sporanox ειναι καλες,τωρα εχει πανακι και δεν φαινονται.θα βαλω λευκο χαρτι και θα τον παρατηρησω.

----------


## kz8

σημερα ειχα μια πολυ φορτισμενη μερα....το πρωι βρηκα το αναπηρακι  μου φουσκωμενο.να εχει κλειστα ματια και να γυρναει το κεφαλι να  κοιμηθει...κλαματα κακο...το καλο μου 1.5 χρονο το φροντιζω...τι να κανω  τι να κανω λεω θα του δωσω νισταμισιν....το εδωσα και εφυγα απο το  σπιτι και γυριζοντας ειχα προετοιμαστει οτι καλυτερα ειναι να  "φυγει"γιατι τυρανιεται οτι θα το βρω νεκρο κτλ.γυρνωντας τον βλεπω μια χαρα μου μιλησε κιολας(ναι εμεις μιλαμε) κ ετρωγε ξαπλωμενος(λογω προβληματος στα ποδια).ειναι λιγο αδιαθετος και αδυναμος ετσι μου φαινεται....το προβλημα ειναι οτι τρωει συνεχεια μα συνεχεια....ειτε στο πλαι ειναι ειτε αναποδα τρωει.τον εχω σε πανακι και η τροφη ειναι διασπαρτη στο πανακι,αλλιως δεν γινεται...εχουν τα πουλια ταινια?δεν μπορω να συνιδητοποιησω οτι μπορει αυτες τις μερες να τον χασω,ειναι το παιδακι μου!!!!μετα εμενα ποιος θα μου μιλαει ::

----------


## Ρία

κατερίνα μπράβο για την προσπάθεια σου κ την υπομονή σου!! το έχεις σε μικρό κλουβάκι ε;; να περιορίζεται λίγο για να μην χτυπάει! σ εύχομαι να καλυτερέψει όσο γίνεται η κατάσταση του!!!

----------


## kz8

> κατερίνα μπράβο για την προσπάθεια σου κ την υπομονή σου!! το έχεις σε μικρό κλουβάκι ε;; να περιορίζεται λίγο για να μην χτυπάει! σ εύχομαι να καλυτερέψει όσο γίνεται η κατάσταση του!!!


  ναι ρια μου σε μικρο κλουβακι ειναι με πανακι...δεν θελω καν να σκεφτω οτι μπορει να τον χασω....

----------


## mariakappa

εφοσον βλεπεις οτι εκανε δουλεια το νισταμισιν συνεχισε το.ευχομαι να πανε ολα καλα.
εξ'αιτιας της δισπλασιας που εχει υποψιαζομαι οτι γενικα δεν λειτουργουν σωστα τα οργανα της.το στομαχι της δεν χωνευει σωστα γι'αυτο και δημιουργουνται μηκυτες.καλο θα ηταν να του δινεις καθε εβδομαδα μηλοξυδο και χυμο μηλου που βοηθαει την χωνεψη.

----------


## kz8

> εφοσον βλεπεις οτι εκανε δουλεια το νισταμισιν συνεχισε το.ευχομαι να πανε ολα καλα.
> εξ'αιτιας της δισπλασιας που εχει υποψιαζομαι οτι γενικα δεν λειτουργουν σωστα τα οργανα* της.τ*ο στομαχι της δεν χωνευει σωστα γι'αυτο και δημιουργουνται μηκυτες.καλο θα ηταν να του δινεις καθε εβδομαδα μηλοξυδο και χυμο μηλου που βοηθαει την χωνεψη.


ναι θα το συνεχισω,τον τελευταιο καιρο αρχισα να του δινω μηλοξυδο ανα 2 εβδομαδες...επισης....ειναι αντρακι δεν ειναι κοριτσακι :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## mariakappa

χαχαχα οπως παντα εχω κανει λαθος στο φυλο  :Animal0018:

----------


## jk21

ΚΑΤΕΡΙΝΑ βαλε σε παρακαλω φωτο την κοιλιτσα του ,μην τυχον περα απο μυκητες ,εχουμε και καποιο αλλο ερεθισμο  ... συνεχισε το νυσταμισιν κανονικα .αν ολα πανε καλα ή εστω καλυτερα εχω κατι στο νου μου να ξεμπερδεψεις πιο ευκολα με τους μυκητες ,αλλα πρωτα νυσταμισιν .

----------


## kz8

> ΚΑΤΕΡΙΝΑ βαλε σε παρακαλω φωτο την κοιλιτσα του ,μην τυχον περα απο μυκητες ,εχουμε και καποιο αλλο ερεθισμο  ... συνεχισε το νυσταμισιν κανονικα .αν ολα πανε καλα ή εστω καλυτερα εχω κατι στο νου μου να ξεμπερδεψεις πιο ευκολα με τους μυκητες ,αλλα πρωτα νυσταμισιν .


[IMG]

αυτο το μαυρο δεν μου αρεσει καθολου.ειναι λερωμενο με κουτσουλιες.δεν μπορω να το πλυνω καν με μπατονετα τρεμει επειδη ειναι γυμνο.αυτη ειναι η κοιλια.δεν ξερω πως να τον φροντισω.εαν δεν πλυθει πως θα καθαριστει.αλλα μετα τρεμει σαν κομπρεσερ....


[/IMG]

----------


## jk21

θα το πλενεις με λιγο αβα σε νερο 40 βαθμων .λιγο πιο ζεστο απο οσο κανουμε μπανιο τα μωρα των ανθρωπων 

το εντερακι (το τελικο του μερος ) ειναι ερεθισμενο ,αλλα δεν ειναι πρησμενο .ισως κατι το ενοχλησε απο την τροφη .αν δεις οτι με το νυσταμισιν (συνεχισε να δινεις ) το πουλι δειχνει χειροτερα ,τοτε δινεις αντιβιωση bactrimel .νομιζω εχεις τη δοση .αλλιως σου την στελνω αν χρειασθει

----------


## kz8

ευχαριστω δημητρη.την μπακτριμελ την εχω τη δοσολογια.αβα δεν εχω, εχω φερη και σαμπουαν τζνσον για μωρα.τα μωρα μεχρι 32 βαθμους τα κανουμε.με μπατονετα να το κανω?για να φυγουν ομως οι κουτσουλιες δεν πρεπει να μουλιασουν???

----------


## jk21

το μπακτριμελ μονο αν εχεις επιδεινωση

μια χαρα ειναι και το τζονσον 

τα μωρα τα κανουμε στους 38 ακριβως λιγο πανω απο την εσωτερικη θερμοκρασια του ανθρωπου ,για να μην κρυωνουνε ... 


μουσκευε βαμβακακια πλακε (αυτα για καθαρισμο ματιων ) και μουλιαζε λιγο .μετα με καθαρο νερο σε ιδια θερμοκρασια

----------


## kz8

> το μπακτριμελ μονο αν εχεις επιδεινωση
> 
> μια χαρα ειναι και το τζονσον 
> 
> τα μωρα τα κανουμε στους 38 ακριβως λιγο πανω απο την εσωτερικη θερμοκρασια του ανθρωπου ,για να μην κρυωνουνε ... 
> 
> 
> μουσκευε βαμβακακια πλακε (αυτα για καθαρισμο ματιων ) και μουλιαζε λιγο .μετα με καθαρο νερο σε ιδια θερμοκρασια


θα τον καθαρισω αλλα να συνελθει λιγο πρωτα...θα ενημερωσω για οτι νεοτερο.και ελπιζω να ειναι καλο

----------


## kz8

προχθες το βραδυ ειδα στο ονειρο μου οτι ο μικρουλης εγινε καλα και μαλιστα *πεταγε* μεσα στο σπιτι.(στην πραγματικοτητα ποτε δεν ειχε πεταξει)
ξυπνησα το πρωι και θεωρησα οτι ηταν καλο ονειρο και ο μικρουλης θα γινει καλα.ετσι   την επομενη μερα φαινοταν καλυτερα.

σημερα το πρωι μολις ξυπνησα πηγα να τον δω....ηδη ομως ειχε πεταξει...και αυτη τη φορα πεταξε πολυ μακρυα... και ισως ετσι ειναι καλυτερα γιατι ζουσε μια ζωη δυσκολη...ακομη νιωθω οτι με φωναζει και ας μην ειναι εδω....πολλοι λενε να μην πιστευουμε στα ονειρα...εγω ομως ξερω οτι εκει που ειναι τωρα πεταει και δεν ποναει πια....θα ειναι για παντα το μικρο μας.αντιο. :3a:

----------


## lagreco69

Πολυ λυπαμαι!!! Κατερινα, για το μικρο σου!! ας αναπαυτει η ψυχουλα του κοντα στον δημιουργο του. σε θαυμαζω!! για τα οσα προσφερες!! σε αυτην την ψυχουλα, να εισαι παντα καλα.

----------


## geog87

κριμα...λυπαμαι πολυ Κατερινα...

----------


## Gardelius

.....λυπαμαι,...... :Sick0004:

----------


## jk21

Κατερινα λυπαμαι μονο για σενα που ξερω ποσο πολυ συνδεθηκες με αυτο το πουλακι ,αφου ειχαμε και σε προσωπικες συνομιλιες πει αρκετα .Για εκεινο τελειωσε μια ζωη δυσκολη αλλα οχι δυστυχισμενη ,αφου ησουν παντα κοντα του ,και οταν εχουμε ψυχες κοντα μας που μας αγαπουν ,ολα ειναι πιο ομορφα .ομως τωρα ειναι εκει που ο Δημιουργος του εκρινε οτι ηρθε η ωρα να παει και σιγουρα ειναι πολυ πιο ευτυχισμενο αφου η ψυχη του φτερουγιζει στους ουρανους !

----------


## xarhs

λυπαμαι παρα πολλυ........... λιγοι ανθρωποι θα εκαναν αυτο που εκανες εσυ!!!! και μη νομιζεις οτι το πουλακι χαθηκε..... θα ζει για παντα μεσα σου!!!!

----------


## Ρία

κατερίνα μπράβο σου για την προσπάθεια! αυτό το πουλάκι παιδευόταν, ίσως να πονούσε, δεν ξέρεις....τώρα ησύχασε..ο Θεός ξέρει περισσότερα από εμάς!

----------

